# معادلات نقل الغاز بخطوط الأنابيب مهندس/حسن وجدى



## hassan wagdi (9 أبريل 2012)

*معادلات نقل الغاز بخطوط الأنابيب 
مهندس/حسن وجدى*​


----------



## ali_sgc (10 أبريل 2012)

dear sir
thank you very much for your efforts , could you please tell us the referace which you get this fourmal from it.


----------



## aljessani (12 أبريل 2012)

thanks


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (13 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## hatba (29 أبريل 2012)

Thank you brother


----------

